# Laptop with FHD, 3rd Gen i7 Quad core CPU, backlit keyboard under Rs. 60k - 65k



## intel131 (Sep 23, 2012)

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
----Rs. 60,000 to 65,000

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
----15.6 inch Mainstream laptop. Would be carrying it ocassionally, so
      lighter one will be better.


3) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
----Like: HP, Dell, Sony 

4) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? 
----Ocassional gaming (CoD, Battlefield, Crysis 2, Assassin's Creed, etc.) at mid settings,
     Programming, watching HD movies, etc.

5) What screen resolution(s) & type (glossy/matte) would you prefer?
----*(Strictly) FHD 1920x1080p*, glossy/matte any will do.

6) Anything else you would like to say? (eg: local purchase, ASS,matte/glossy finish)
----Other Specifications are:
      --*Backlit keyboard*
      --*i7 Quad core 3rd Gen (Ivy Bridge) Processor (Strictly)*
      --Battery life should be good


I will be purchasing it from Mumbai. So pls. suggest some retailers where I can get it from.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 25, 2012)

Only option, Inspiron 15r SE, but Dell has currently hold the FHD stocks, so no option as of now.


----------



## intel131 (Sep 25, 2012)

Pls. let me know any problems associated with Dell Inspiron 15R SE.
Are there any exclusive Dell showrooms in Mumbai ?

I am also interested in HP pavillion DV6 -3000 series laptops. Can I get them configured (to FHD & backlit Keyboard) in India ? 
Pls also mention any other laptops with the same configuration.


----------



## desijoker (Sep 25, 2012)

nope..you cannot customize hp laptops in India..btw dell have stopped selling the FHD version of inspiron..


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 25, 2012)

No problems as of now. Follow *Inspiron* thread for more info and queries, if any.

For exclusive showrooms, find *here*.

And HP can't be customised in India.


----------

